# Spice Girls...Still Hot or soooo Not?



## BeneBaby (Jun 28, 2007)

With an impending Tour on the way The Spices met up and posed for this pic....I'll evaluate them one at a time.....

Posh- She has pretty much turned into a Drag Queen version of her former self. The boobs look tragic and while she does rock out those PVC pants I have a feeling soccer moms shouldn't be wearing them in public??? 

Sporty- Surprising! I think she looks cute. Like the hair and makeup. She looks polished and put together.

Ginger- Whhhhaaattt???? No No No. She looks like Elderly Spice in this dress. When did Ginger get all granola on us??

Baby- Cute but blah. Kinda looks like she has a cape on or something??? Her shoes are fab though.

Scary- ummm it's okay?? It definitely shows off her post baby curves. I think the shoes are little matchy though. A step up from the leopard print unitards of the past!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 28, 2007)

I think they look better than ever




Attachment 34328 heres a comparison pic. I think Sporty spice looks hotter than ever!


----------



## estherika (Jun 28, 2007)

posh - oh my god! it's pathetic to look at. and to think she has little kids at home, she looks so trashy!!

ginger - i agree the dress is awful! but her face looks fresh and the hair looks good, imo.

baby - always looked blah to me..

sporty and scary look good!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2007)

Sporty and scary look good!





I love Sporty's outfit, and Scary's shoes





Posh looks kinda scary in this pic..

Ginger.. uhmm.. i don't know what happened to her.. but it's funny that she paired a white floral granny dress with black platform stripper shoes





and Baby still has a cute face..


----------



## magosienne (Jun 28, 2007)

Posh : well if only you weren't looking like you're trying too hard...

Sporty : like it. simple and effective, i used to collect pics as a spice girls fan (sigh) and never liked her in running shoes and sport pants.

Ginger : what? you didn't know they were shooting a new version of The Little house on the Prairie? though i kinda like her fresh face and curls.

Baby : cute, but blah, it looks like she doesn't change her style or put much effort in her outfit.

Scary : well that's an improvement for me because i hated the leopard prints.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 28, 2007)

I think they have all upgraded their looks...well, I'm not feeling Posh and Ginger in this pic, but they still look better than they use to...imo they should still give up the ghost on a new career, they are definitely played out.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

They look good considering it's been awhile. *shrugs*


----------



## ivette (Jun 28, 2007)

i was never a big spice girls fan

sporty looks the best out of all


----------



## Bexy (Jun 28, 2007)

I think they all look better than they ever have. I did not realise Posh has always been thin like that. It appears that in the old pic anyway.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 28, 2007)

Give baby a break, she's pregnant, the dress doesn't look so great front on, but on the side it looked nice





Posh, umm..could her boobs be popping out anymore??? It looks awful, if that was my mum I would be incredibly embarassed, her poor kiddies.

Ginger..EW EW EW EW CANNOT stand this outfit!!


----------



## Barbette (Jun 29, 2007)

Victoria is a monster.

The rest look wonderful


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 29, 2007)

i also dont think posh suits it anymore, i guess u could call her"high maintenance" now

I also say give baby a break, i still think she looks great. I have always loved sporty spice and she looks absolutely stunning!!! Also so does scary.

As for ginger dunno about her dress sense but she looks fresh!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jun 29, 2007)

i agree ginger does look beyond her years in dat dress and very out of place...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 29, 2007)

Posh - I really loved her back in the day when she had dark hair and just the perfect sized body. Now...it's all too much! The bleached hair, the fake boobs, etc.

Sporty - Never did like her.

Ginger - What happened to the "It's raining men" girl?

Baby - Looks old.

Scary - is not Scary without the big hair!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 29, 2007)

Sporty looks great as does scary!!!!! I can take or leave baby.....whats up with the granny frock on ginger???? Posh.....she needs a shirt that fits!!!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 29, 2007)

i dont think you can judge the old from the new..because styles were so different. back then they looked cool and wacky, so we cant say its an improvement..because compared to the actual styles of today, they arent doing so well.

posh..ugh. atrocious

who wears watches anymore?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 29, 2007)

the middle one should go back to waiting tables. the rest look OKAY


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://dlisted.com/files/spicegirlsback1.jpg
With an impending Tour on the way The Spices met up and posed for this pic....I'll evaluate them one at a time.....
Posh- She has pretty much turned into a Drag Queen version of her former self. The boobs look tragic and while she does rock out those PVC pants I have a feeling soccer moms shouldn't be wearing them in public???

Sporty- Surprising! I think she looks cute. Like the hair and makeup. She looks polished and put together.

Ginger- Whhhhaaattt???? No No No. She looks like Elderly Spice in this dress. When did Ginger get all granola on us??

Baby- Cute but blah. Kinda looks like she has a cape on or something??? Her shoes are fab though.

Scary- ummm it's okay?? It definitely shows off her post baby curves. I think the shoes are little matchy though. A step up from the leopard print unitards of the past!
Couldn't have said it better myself Amanda!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 29, 2007)

wtf Ginger?? lol Other than that they all look ok.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 29, 2007)

I adore how Posh looks.... You go girl!!!


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 29, 2007)

i think posh &amp; sporty look hot. baby looks dated and so does ginger. scary just looks blah.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 29, 2007)

Posh looks the most abnormal. The pants and shoes are hot. But from the breast up, its up... err.

And she was my favorite Spice Girl when I was little.






Ginger did it all wrong with that dress. It just seems like freaky friday - since she was the slutty looking one back in the day and now she's all hippy.

Sporty and Baby look the best, IMO.

I saw them on TV and Baby looks so cute preggars.

Scary - the clothing doesnt suit her - if she wore a one piece dress, then that wouldve been better.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2007)

Still hot..


----------



## chloemisspretty (Jun 29, 2007)

Posh is hot and Sporty Spice has come along way.They all look amazing


----------



## Saje (Jun 29, 2007)

I still love em and they look good after all these years... Some of them have jumped spectrums but underneath all those clothes and makeup... theyre damn mighty fine.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 29, 2007)

Really??



IMHO she looks like a drag queen in a ugly way

Ginger looks fabulous but the dress is weird, the rest look fab Posh is Horrid

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think posh &amp; sporty look hot. baby looks dated and so does ginger. scary just looks blah.


----------



## Manda (Jun 29, 2007)

Mel C (sporty) looks so good, wow!

VB, although she is pretty hot, her outfit is just a little on the trashy side...okay maybe a lot on the trashy side. She's not VS model so those boobies need to come down. And she needs to go back to being a brunette, that bleach blonde look doesn't look that great on her.

Geri (Ginger) looks old, but then she always did lol.

Emma (baby) Still cute but I don't like that dress on her.

Mel B (Scary) I think she looks way better now than she did before, she was scary looking back then, especially when she had that big afro.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 30, 2007)

"If you wanna be my lover, you gotta get with my friends (gotta get with my friends)

Make it last forever friendship never ends" ..oh man...memories. back in the day where all friends fight over whos who.hahah nice to see them again.

Girl Power!


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Couldn't have said it better myself Amanda! Amanda and Aquilah, I was thinking the same thing, Couldn't have said it better myself Amanda!


----------



## Annia (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Couldn't have said it better myself Amanda! Completely agree with Amanda too.
Aquilah, love your new avatar.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL, there's not much left to say, is there? ginger looks attrocious. She's looked much better. Baby is looking older

Posh looks the best probably.. haha I think i was baby spice back in the day! or posh? LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 30, 2007)

wts the point to have fake boobs fi the world knows theyre fake


----------



## Kathy (Jun 30, 2007)

Their music is lame, but I think they look pretty damn good! Especially Sporty! I agree, she looks better than she did before. Posh, on the other hand looks sleazy and her tits look ridiculous! Good grief, how can she actually think that looks attractive?? On a hooker maybe.


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 30, 2007)

I actually think Posh looks pretty hot (for once!), even though it looks like she fancies herself a SUPERHERO!

Aside from the Prairie Girl get-up, Ginger looks the most naturally pretty and better than she ever did before. I think she has aged the best of all of them!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow best point made Iv seen in 40 yrs lol

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wts the point to have fake boobs fi the world knows theyre fake


----------



## babyangel (Jun 30, 2007)

Posh looks like a Barbie Doll in that get up. I can totally see her in a box.

*Babyangel *


----------



## Ricci (Jun 30, 2007)

I think Ginger is so sexy!! I wonder how old she is .. my age?







yah along with the other ugly dolls

Originally Posted by *babyangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Posh looks like a Barbie Doll in that get up. I can totally see her in a box. 
*Babyangel *


----------



## MrPink (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the way victoria beckham looks, her boobs are undeniably fake but they still look amazing. I wish my boobs were like that!!!!

I love her pants!


----------



## niksaki (Jul 1, 2007)

Posh- i like her hair and usually her makeup if we can see it behind the massive glasses she's always in, she does however dress....um...lol dont have a word ofr it!

sporty- look's amazzzzing! hot

ginger- dont like the dress but usally she looks decent, shes pretty.

baby-shes always cute and preggas at the moment , i like the dress she has on.

and the best to last-scary

HOT HOT HOT! she looks amazing as!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 1, 2007)

I think they all look Very Pretty


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 1, 2007)

Victoria looks like a train wreck.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw a clip of VB shaking hands and signing autographs in that outfit and just kept thinking "Oh no, any minute now one of (or both) those puppies is going to come busting out!"

Sporty looks really cute, and I think Baby comes in second.

It's hard to believe I was in the 5th grade when they were really popular!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 1, 2007)

Sporty looks great! I didn't even recognize her.


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 1, 2007)

i think they look effin great and if i ever see scary on the street i am mugging her for that outfit ((SHOES SO HOTTT))


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 1, 2007)

I think they all look great!! Even though Victoria needs to add a few pounds, she's workin that outfit!


----------



## bCreative (Jul 2, 2007)

Posh looks like she is drag

Sporty looks amazing!! To think she actually could look that good.

Ginger looks old....really old with that dress

Baby looks.....questionable. I don't know how else to describe her

Scary looks fabulous!!! The best transformation out of all of them!!! She's not scary anymore!


----------



## nosepickle (Jul 7, 2007)

I like Posh's hair here:

http://www.handbag.com/graphics/library4/poshbob200.jpg

But not that blonde crap in that picture. Yukka yuk yuk!

But I think Scary looks HOT.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 7, 2007)

I love them all. Haha.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 7, 2007)

Sporty looks the best.


----------



## nwperson (Jul 7, 2007)

i think scary looks amazing, definetly better than she was. love the outfit. Posh - never ever liked her. the only good thing about her is her husband.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 7, 2007)

Wtf is Ginger wearing? Even my mom wouldn't be caught dead wearing that! If posh's boobs were any bigger, she'd fall over...Baby still looks about the same. I'd say Sporty has definitely changed and I love Scary's shoes! I wanna steal them! haha


----------



## chocobon (Jul 7, 2007)

The only one whol looks great is sporty but the rest blaaaaaah!!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 7, 2007)

they all look great but sporty looks the best


----------



## poca_ini (Jul 29, 2007)

I think they look great but Im not really feeling Ginger's outfit. Her face is still pretty.


----------



## monniej (Jul 30, 2007)

i like everyone except victoria. her boobs look scary! like they might just explode at any minute!


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 30, 2007)

I love posh!


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 31, 2007)

not sure, will have to wait and see how they turn out


----------



## isa666 (Aug 1, 2007)

posh is the best!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 1, 2007)

Besides Ginger's dress, I think they all look good still!


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 1, 2007)

confused a little... looks like a tragedy waiting to happen


----------



## greatnana (Aug 1, 2007)

mel c looks hot


----------



## kitty_l (Aug 1, 2007)

i think they look more sassier.. posh is overdoing it, but looks well groomed all the time


----------



## JxYO (Aug 16, 2007)

If I didn't already know what she looked like I would say I would have trouble recognizing Scary spice!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 16, 2007)

First off let me ask are these the same girls? No! Becuase they are all beautiful women now. I would say that I like this photo of them, but I happen not to like it. They still have that "chemistry" on fil/camera that I think will never go away, but they're not "in sync." For example Baby Spice messes it up for everyone. I like the way the others went with the simple and black attire. Posh..umm... she disappoints me on this one. Scary Spice looks amazing and so does Sporty. You can really see how they have grown.


----------

